# Text based Browser?



## Funkey (Jan 22, 2014)

Is there a Browser that can be used in the console. Without adding KDE?

Thanks


----------



## kpa (Jan 22, 2014)

I have used www/elinks with some success, it will not work on many pages that rely on javascript but many of the simpler pages do work.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jan 22, 2014)

www/lynx


----------



## Funkey (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks all I will try those.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 23, 2014)

Not long ago I used a DOS port of lynx for almost all of my browsing over a period of several months. One gets to like it after a while. Forums can be a drag though, and there are actually some sites that will give you a 403 because they think you're a bad person for not wanting their pictures.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 23, 2014)

It used to be that we web developers would first test our sites in lynx to make sure the structure was correct and then add everything else that graphical browsers could see and use. I still do but there are far too many who don't. Especially those who use canned packages like Wordpress, forum software and the like, and those who now create their pages on the fly using AJAX and, probably, anyone who uses Microsoft software. That's why some sites are very usable in lynx and other text-based browsers and, in others, it's almost unusable.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is one more: www/w3m.  There's also image support with www/w3m-img.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2014)

There is also www/links, which will work in both text and graphics mode.


----------

